# Endless reboot loop from windows update



## magicforce56 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello all,

I have a lab (of about 20 of the same machines). 
windows 7 professional, 32 bit OS, 4gigs ram...

Three of these machines recently have become stuck in an endless loop after some windows updates. They reboot at "applying windows operation 1170".

I've recently put Deep Freeze on these machines, and they're stuck in a frozen state right now.

I've tried safe mode, startup recovery, unfreezing via the server console... with no luck with anything.

So, I'm assuming Deep Freeze is the cause of the problem. Is there anyway I can get into the computer to disable it?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Did you try Safe mode?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, this could be a tricky one have you spoken to Faronics support? Maybe you could use the RE (boot from the OS dvd) and select "repair your computer" option, then open command prompt.

I would try the Dism util and see if you can clear any pending actions (this fixes the loop problem with windows updates) at the prompt:-



```
dism.exe /image:C:\ /cleanup-image /revertpendingactions
```
(press enter)

You might be able to disable deepfreeze at the same command prompt:-

type:- regedit (press enter) highlight the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, key and from the "File" menu select load hive a sources window will open change to computer and to your OS disk (normally C then navigate to:-C:\Windows\System32\Config\system, a load hive box will open call it Deep_Freeze, navigate to this newly created key and browse into that new key\CurrentControlSet\Services\servicename and take note of the Start value, which can be 0-4:
0—Boot start: started by the operating system loader first.
1—System start: loaded during kernel startup after boot start drivers.
2—Auto start: Service Control Manager (SCM) starts these next.
3—Demand start: started on demand by the SCM.
4—Disabled: will not load.

Set the start type for the deep freeze service to 4, go back to the new key
Deep_Freeze highlight it and from the "File" menu select unload hive.Restart computer. You might like to look through this:-

How are Windows Updates handled on Deep Freeze protected computers? - Powered by Kayako Fusion Help Desk Software

BTW you have backed up haven't you?


----------



## lonechipmunk (Jun 15, 2013)

I once got a black screen after a Windows update indicating that I had missing or corrupted registry files (Oh Goodie!!). I called MS support, and the guy told me to use my OEM source disk to conjure up the "repair console," which allowed me to find a "snapshot" of my system config (from the System Volume Information folder) that was just prior to the update. There are some MS knowledge base articles about that.
I simply replaced the corrupted files with those that were good prior to the date of the crash (you'll need to know something about DOS commands), and I was good.
He said he gave me that info because I was DOS savvy. Didn't do it too often, I guess.
I kinda expect that you may have a similar problem, but maybe I'm way off. If you can't get a hold of MS to get you through it, I can probably come up with the links to the MS articles that got me there. I save a lot of info.
However, we're talking about my XP machine, and you may be experiencing a different kind of crash.
Hope that is some kind of help.


----------

